# HOW-TO Long Distance File Sharing?



## pharme (May 1, 2005)

Greetings to all,

As I will be leaving home for quite a period (without my G4 Powerbook 10.3.8), I would like to be able to connect so as to  'peep' and share files with my powerbook remotely when I am away.

To my understanding, I would need to enable 'Personal File Sharing' in the Services tab located in System Preference. And to connect remotely I need to type in the ip address stated after "Other Macintosh users can access your computer at ..." But since I am using Airport Extreme on a local network, it didn't say much except 'afp://localhost/'.
I reckoned i am connected via a router. Also from some readings, they say I have to set the router to send incoming connections specifically to my computer.

I tried to connect to the modem directly via ethernet and thus obtained an ip address seen in the Services tab (below). Using that CMD+K to key you the following address got me to a 120secs timing out, leads to nowhere either. IP address in the PPPoE tab (Built-in Ehernet) although gives me a different number,  didnt help either. (This was just an experiment since connecting wired in the household is not a permanent option)

How do I note the IP address of the router and how to set the router to send incoming connections to the said computer, that is if the router is the main cause to the connection.

Also, can long distant remote file sharing be done between different platform? I reckon I will not have easy access to Macs since i will be doing in at internet cafes.

Lastly, can I connect to both my Powerbooks at the same time, and if not, can I opt which to be connected with instead of the one that was configured at the router?

Thank you for any information rendered

pharme

SPEcs:
Powerbook G4 400 (10.3.8) 
Powerbook G3 400 (10.3.8)
Airport Extreme Base station
Alcatel Speed Touch Home (modem)


----------



## chornbe (May 1, 2005)

You need to find your external ip address (the cable/DSL side of the router - usually accessible from your router's "status" page) and that's the address you'll connect to from the world. 

Also, you'll need to find out what port(s) apple file sharing uses and set up port forwarding in your router.


----------



## pharme (May 1, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> You need to find your external ip address (the cable/DSL side of the router - usually accessible from your router's "status" page) and that's the address you'll connect to from the world.
> 
> Also, you'll need to find out what port(s) apple file sharing uses and set up port forwarding in your router.



I am not very knowledgeable with this, could you more explicitly point me to resolve this or any link to read about?

Meanwhile i will google around...

thanks for the prompt reply anyhow.

pharme


----------



## pharme (May 1, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> You need to find your external ip address (the cable/DSL side of the router - usually accessible from your router's "status" page) and that's the address you'll connect to from the world.


- Have located 2 router ip addresses. One is System Preference/Network/TCP/IP and the other from Airport Admin Utility/signing into my network/Internet/Router address (but it's grey out).


			
				chornbe said:
			
		

> Also, you'll need to find out what port(s) apple file sharing uses and set up port forwarding in your router.


- From the System Preference/ Sharing/Firewall, i noticed the 2 ports Personal File Sharing is using, port 548 and 427.

ANd so i did the port mapping within Airport Admin Utility (tho i am not entirely sure what public/private port and private IP address are)

Still no magic, I believe I am close to it, just missing something...

any advice?

pharme


----------

